# Something is going on



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

Something is going on lately,I think my husband Antron is cheating on me.He has been gone late lately and smells like women's perfume.Sometimes he is back the next day.Plus the number of women calling him constantly,he says they are just friends and I don't believe it.It is hurting me inside and I have not done this to him at all.I asked him and denies it.It has turned into an argument once so far.If he ever confesses to cheating on me,I am gone leaving him and filing for divorce.My mom and step dad say I have a place to stay for the moment If I leave him.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hmm,

If I remember didn't you come out to him a bisexual and ask if you could have a girl friend?

And he said he was cool with it. 

Maybe he was cool with it because it opened the door for him to cheat!


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

Things started to change in December with him.The argument we had,he did slap me in the face and has never done this to me.He did apologize to me for doing that.He did cheat on me 3 years ago with a former friend of mine and we worked things out.I told him if he ever confesses to cheating on me again,I will leave and kiss our 16 soon to be 17 year marriage goodbye.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

All that means to him is he should not confess. It certainly did not stop him from cheating again though.

Good luck. Be well somehow.


----------



## AmICrazy43 (Jul 31, 2017)

chillymorn69 said:


> Hmm,
> 
> If I remember didn't you come out to him a bisexual and ask if you could have a girl friend?
> 
> ...


Wait, so the OP stated/wanted to have sex outside of the marriage and after bringing this up is surprised/upset that her husband now is having sex outside of the marriage??? Oy Vey!!!


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

Here is the update,he confessed to cheating on me with 5 other women.One was the ex friend of mine and left for her this afternoon.I felt hurt in inside and betrayal went in.He wants out and time to find a divorce lawyer.His family,they are not too happy what he did to me and 16 years of marriage down the drain.My mom and step dad have been their for support so far.Luckily my step dad knows a good divorce lawyer,she is good and a good friend of his.Gave me her phone number.


----------

